# next stop - the Mass



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert: Mass no. 6 in E flat major, D. 950 | Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France*

*• Schubert: Mass for soloists, chorus & orchestra in E flat major

00:16 • Kyrie
06:21 • Gloria
20:23 • Credo
35:42 • Sanctus
39:10 • Benedictus
45:13 • Agnus Dei
__

• Genia Kühmeier: soprano
• Christine Rice: mezzosoprano
• Andrew Staples: tenor
• Joshua Ellicott: tenor
• Luca Pisaroni: bass

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Conducted by Daniel Harding*

Lovely mass, and beautiful performance. Good video production.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Messa Great Mass C minor K427 J E Gardiner*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Große Messe Great Mass C minor K 427 
John Eliot Gardiner
Kyrie 
Gloria 6:56
Credo 32:03
Sanctus 43:35*

Great!

*youtube comment
I confess that I rarely go back on this great Mass of Mozart, because the experience of a new hearing is too exciting ... From the perspective of the executive, I think it is a point of arrival in balancing historical accuracy with depth and intensity expression.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Haydn HobXXII 11 Nelson Messe Missa in angustiis D minor Michel Piquemal Orchestre Lamoureux*

*Joseph Haydn Nelson Messe Missa in Angustiis D minor
Michel Piquemal & Orchestre Lamoureux
1.Kyrie 0:00
2.Gloria 4:46
3:Credo 15:33
4.Sanctus 25:30
5.Bendictus 27:56
6.Agnus Dei 35:12*

This is grandeaous! Eccelent sound and picture, and the performance is electric!
The mass must be a masterwork from, by me, the rising star Haydn


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Charpentier Missa Assunpta est Maria, Le Concert des Nations Jordi Savall*

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Missa Assunpta est Maria (Assumption of The Blessed Virgin Mary)
Le Concert des Nations conducted by Jordi Savall
Kyrie 
Gloria 10:00
Credo 18:04
Sanctus 29:01
Agnus Dei 30:59*

Beautiful music,performance and production.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven Missa Solemnis Mass D major Op 123 Giuseppe Sinopoli*

Ludwig van Beethoven Missa solemnis in D-Dur op. 123
*Giuseppe Sinopoli, conductor
1.Kyrie 0:00
2.Gloria 9:38
3.Credo 27:25
4.Sanctus 49:10
5.Agnus Dei 1:05:22*


----------

